# Baggy Mountain Shorts - Made in USA



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Lookin for some new baggies and have been trying to find some Made In USA shorts...nothing.

Anyone know of any good shorts that are made in USA?

THX!


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Men's Mountain bike shorts, Loose casual fit baggy cycling short for mtb biking and bicycle touring


----------



## rdrice (Apr 12, 2011)

J&G Cyclewear is made in Oregon.

I would post a link but I don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Bike Shorts from People Who Really Know Bike Shorts!

Mt Borah used to as well, but they don't show baggy shorts on their site anymore...not sure what's up with that...


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

My favorite.. Hoss bike shorts
Hoss Technical Gear :: Cycling Clothing That Makes Sense


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

I like the Hoss stuff, I own some Ponderosa's. I know the company is Cali based, but I thought their stuff was made overseas? Is it made here?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Cycle Nomad said:


> My favorite.. Hoss bike shorts
> Hoss Technical Gear :: Cycling Clothing That Makes Sense


Not made in the US


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Conclusion - there are two US based manufactures of baggy shorts and neither is really making a nice all mountain type short (like endura hummvee, etc...). The ones that I have seen so far are more for the touring crowd, or are simply a lightweight nylon type short.

Question: If your favorite shorts (FOX, endura, TLD, Hoss, etc...) were US made, would you pay more for them?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

On-One said:


> Question: If your favorite shorts (FOX, endura, TLD, Hoss, etc...) were US made, would you pay more for them?


more than???


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Swobo: Swobo Men's

Club Ride: Car-go Away | Club Ride Apparel


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ronabrandt said:


> more than???


:skep: More than they currently cost being made elsewhere...


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

What I am saying is I can spend 140 bucks a chinese made shorts, are we talking more than that or more than the 60 dollar garbage.:shocked:


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

sean salach said:


> :skep: More than they currently cost being made elsewhere...


I am making an assumption that if your favorite manufacture moved their production from overseas to the states that they would experience an increase in their manufacturing costs...which they would in turn pass on to the consumer.

So I don't care how much you are currently paying...be it 140 or 60...but would you pay more if you knew they were made in the states?

Does it matter is what I am asking.


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

Perhaps the companies could just get by with a bit less profit.


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

I see no difference in "bike" shorts vs any other athletic shorts. Just buy whats comfortable... plenty of US made clothing companies that make baggy shorts.

First hit off google for 'clothes made in the us':

All American Cargo Shorts Made in USA : All American Clothing

My personal favorite active clothing company:

prAna - born from the experience


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

A lot of higher-end Louis Garneau stuff is made in Canada. Made in China, but I wanted to mention I just got a pair of Zoic Ether baggies and they are awesome-closer fitting and move nicely. Best baggies ever owned.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I would say I would, since I'm a fairly big supporter of US made stuff, but I don't know if I would actually pay more unless the quality was still better than the competition. I go for high quality, but still factor in bang for the buck. If my favorite, Jett Gear, made the stuff in the US, I still wouldn't pay full price. I'd wait for the 40%+ off deals. It's already super expensive despite being made in China.

Jett Bicycle Parts at JensonUSA.com


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

As far as I knew, Aero Tech was the only USA bike clothing manufacture. Thanks for sharing a new one.

I do know that some Pearl Izumi items are contract sewn in the US. I have a set of arm warmers that are made in the USA. Peal Izumi would not tell me who sews their US products, but a quick search for contract sewers in the US leaves only a few possibilities.

Not too long ago Squadra moved its operations overseas, they were made here. Profits talk, and companies walk...away. Wasn't NEMA the same at one point?

I think some companies do sublimation for jerseys in the US, but the majority are done elsewhere.


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

DrJosiah said:


> I see no difference in "bike" shorts vs any other athletic shorts. Just buy whats comfortable... plenty of US made clothing companies that make baggy shorts.
> 
> First hit off google for 'clothes made in the us':
> 
> ...


The chamois makes all the difference.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The last 3 shorts I've bought were zoic ethers. I've been getting them on sale for $50-60. I think they retail for $80. If they were made in the US and couldn't find them on sale I'd pay the full price for them, but not more.


----------



## Boognish (May 27, 2004)

RideMore56 said:


> Perhaps the companies could just get by with a bit less profit.


Yes, because that's why people take risks to start companies...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Varaxis said:


> Swobo: Swobo Men's
> 
> Club Ride: Car-go Away | Club Ride Apparel


The car-go away shorts look pretty nice.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Worth pointing out, a lot of US-made clothes companies set up factories on the border and hire migrant workers who return across the border every day to claim the US-made tag. My mom lives near several factories near El-Paso.

Just because it's made in the US doesn't mean it's American, or even worth more. Then, there are companies like Go Athletic that are wholly American and make a superior product for a good price. But, sadly, they don't do bike-specific gear (yet).


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

This comment isn't about clothes, but just pointing out a related topic about how US made brands like Turner and Titus had their frames built by contractors in Portland and Ellsworth has some of their stuff built in Vancouver. Can read the story about how that contracter in Portland is not accepting anymore contracts either, Sapa Extrusions, and how that Vancouver facility, Zen Bicycle Fabrication, is moving to the US, to Portland. Sapa Extrusions and Turner have said that more and more consumers don't even really care if something's made in the US or not anymore. A few may say they do, but Turner's handful of employees struggle to compete with the likes of Santa Cruz etc. The reasoning behind the dropping of the development of the new RFX model was also explained in the same interview, which they say an "over-forked" 5.Spot performed better than the RFX protos, which would've cost about $2600 to retail, and feel it's acceptable if owners want to go that path. In contrast, Santa Cruz can bring an alu Tallboy to market with a complete build for $2300, but their prices are going up. On the other end, Yeti prices are going down, due to finding new supply chains for their production. As much as I like US made, it's becoming a smaller market. Not really sure how to make my bike fully US made in a way I'd like. It's mostly US made, but I can't find any decent US-made options for the brakes, shifting/drivetrain, dropper post (hopefully Fox makes theirs stateside), saddle, tires, and spokes (need a CX Ray or Aereolite equiv).


----------

